# Strange notification



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I keep getting this on the ikream rom and I have tried to get rid of it to no avail. Anyone else getting this?
















sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Download airpush detector and uninstall the detected app.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah I ran in to that in a theme for go launcher. Just use what the person above posted and your good to go

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jchitambar (Dec 19, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Yeah I ran in to that in a theme for go launcher. Just use what the person above posted and your good to go
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


This happened to me as well...different ROM though. If I remember it was one of the ICS GoLauncher themes.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

It was actually briiliant quotes app but it had a option to turn that off in settings but thanks for the app it worked great

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> It was actually briiliant quotes app but it had a option to turn that off in settings but thanks for the app it worked great
> 
> sent from my HTC greatness.


dude what Rom are u on?I like the ics theme

"Thunderbolt"


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm on r3ds ikream what thee Rom. That theme is baked into it and I love it too. He has a lot of tons out off the new sence 3.0 leak

sent from my HTC greatness.


----------

